# South Africa / Lowveld Lodge



## angl3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am going to copy & paste the exchange I am having regarding exchanging to another resort that I can then use to exchange. It seems that if I do not give them all of the documentation that they ask for, we get nothing! If it is not in order, I am so sorry! Any ideas as to how to proceed?

Carolyn

From: "Rishaad Mia" <RishaadM@thrproperty.co.za>
To: "Carolyn A. Kursinsky" <angl3@comcast.net>
Sent: Tuesday, July 30, 2013 5:35:56 AM
Subject: RE: Lowveld Lodge 344036


Good day

We acknowledge the receipt of mail and the content duly noted

·         The Name of the company that Manages Mount Sheba is First Resorts.
·         Your Income tax number is for SARS purposes
·         A copy of your Marriage License will be needed if you are married in Community of property.
·         South African Revenue Services (SARS)  ,ensures that the tax returns or payments of both parties involved in a property sale are up to date
·         Your Passport number is needed to identify that we are dealing with the correct person
·         The Special Power of Attorney is giving someone the right to rectify the documents should it need to be altered ,should there be any changes to the resort whilst the transfer is taking place ,then the attorney will speak on behalf of the Share Holder which is a quicker process
·         If week is being occupied for 2013 the levies will be paid , you will only be liable for the levies from the date effective, onwards
·         (ANC) Anti Nuptial Contract ,married in ANC , for example –What’s yours is yours and what’s his ,is his even if you have to get divorce.

We trust the above is in order, please feel free to contact us should you have any further queries

Kind Regards

Good day Mr. / Mrs. Kursinsky

•         Durban Spa, Silversands and Mtunzini Forest Lodge is not managed by First Resorts
•         In 2012 a new system was introduced to SARS, in order to safe guard the Transferor and Transferee, therefore your Tax #  and Social Security # is required.  A copy of your Drivers license might work but still need the passport number.
•         Should you take up any offer ,Swap of Buy out ,all this information would still be required. Please note that SARS will not issue out the Transfers Duty without the necessary documentation.

We look forward to your response and in anticipation


From: Carolyn A. Kursinsky [mailto:angl3@comcast.net] 
Sent: 30 July 2013 03:50 PM
To: Rishaad Mia
Subject: Re: Lowveld Lodge 344036

1. Can we get a resort that is not managed by "First Resort"? 
2. Things like our marriage license & tax returns are none of your business. We are just changing the resort, our names and address are all the same as when we first bought, with out any of that documentation. We agree that a passport # would be helpful, however we do not have one, it expired. Would a Drivers license work? 
3. If you can not give us a resort not managed by First Resort and you have to have documents that we are unwilling to give you, then we will be now discussing a buyout. After all, we are not purchasing a $1,500,000.00 home, just a timeshare to trade once a year! I do have the Share Certificate.

Carolyn Kursinsky



This other week is fine, but could you answer my questions, please?

Questions please,

1. What is the name of the company that manages Mount Sheba?
2. You need my income tax # or annual salary for what?
3. A copy of my marriage license????
4. What is SARS?
5. Identity No.# or passport #??
6. Why would we be giving someone in South Africa the right to sign for us?
7. Do I get proof that the Levy's are paid through 2013 for the new resort, as we do not get use of it until 2014?
8. What is the ANC?

Thank you,
Carolyn Kursinsky


----------

